# Trip Planning And Need Feed Back



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We will be going cross country this July, from Coeur d Alene ID to Sherbrooke Quebec. We are wanting to avoid some big cities but still be on a route that has good roads and services. We know what we will do from Idaho to Illinois but then the route gets a little less certain.

Todays route question is about Hwy 11 in upstate NY. What is is like from Watertown to Champlain?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Also looking at information on I-90 from Toledo through Cleveland and Buffalo. Is the interstate in good repair and is the interstate through those cities jammed or flowing? Any specific time of day to avoid on any part of this section of Interstate?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I can't comment on the Highways..But since you are going that far .................Might want to consider going up into the Gaspe Peninsula and Northern Quebec................Beautiful "country" Scenery.........

I get up once or twice a year snowmobiling.......and can't get enough!!!.............Working on the DW to do a 2 week Northern Quebec Camping Vacation







...........Exchange rate continues to remain favorable........

Clarke


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I-90 runs through Cleveland and Buffalo. Depending on when you drive through it may slow down a bit. The NYS thruway is under construction at some points west of Syracuse in both directions. The NYS thruway is a toll road from the Erie PA line untill you get of at I-81 and head north. If it were me I would stay off of US 11. US 11 runs through many small towns and is mainly one lane each way and the speed limit will run from 30 -55 mph. I would exit I-81 at Watertown and follow US 11 from there to Champlain. Going through the towns of Gouveneur, Canton, Potsdam and Malone along the way. James @ exit 32 off I-81


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

clarkely said:


> I can't comment on the Highways..But since you are going that far .................Might want to consider going up into the Gaspe Peninsula and Northern Quebec................Beautiful "country" Scenery.........
> 
> I get up once or twice a year snowmobiling.......and can't get enough!!!.............Working on the DW to do a 2 week Northern Quebec Camping Vacation
> 
> ...


The DW has family in Quebec and a cottage on lake Brompton near Sherbrooke, we will be staying there for the duration.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> If it were me I would stay off of US 11. US 11 runs through many small towns and is mainly one lane each way and the speed limit will run from 30 -55 mph. I would exit I-81 at Watertown and follow US 11 from there to Champlain. Going through the towns of Gouveneur, Canton, Potsdam and Malone along the way. James @ exit 32 off I-81


?? Stay off or use?? I will do interstate most of the way but going north on 81 then getting off at Watertown over to Champlain on 11 looks good on the map. Not too worried about 2 lane or slow, just wanted to make sure the condition was good and there were services along the route.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Use US 11 after Watertown. US 11 runs parallel with I-81 from New Milford PA to Watertown. Using I-81 will save hours over using US 11 the whole way. James


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> Use US 11 after Watertown. US 11 runs parallel with I-81 from New Milford PA to Watertown. Using I-81 will save hours over using US 11 the whole way. James


Thats what I was planning, so the section I plan to use is a good road. That helps in the planning of this trip.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Where do you plan on crossing the border at?
I've seen it take anywhere from 10 minutes to 3 hours depending on location and time of day.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm not sure if it's on Rte 11 or Rte 3, but there is a place in Malone where you can see the ships in the St. Lawrence Seaway and it looks like the ship is just going through the farm fields, becuase you can't see the water. It's kinda neat IMHO, but I'm easily amused!!








If you get into Champlain, we're only 10 minutes away if you need anything, including a place to spend the night, or just to stretch your legs. We'd love to meet you in person even if for 10 minutes before you cross the border. Also just FYI in case you need it, we are only 45 minutes or so from an OB dealer, so don't hesitate if you need/want something.
TTFN
Safe travels.
Ember


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Katrina said:


> Where do you plan on crossing the border at?
> I've seen it take anywhere from 10 minutes to 3 hours depending on location and time of day.


I know of one spot that uses the Honor system, No full time border agents. You need to check in at the local town hall. James


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Katrina said:


> Where do you plan on crossing the border at?
> I've seen it take anywhere from 10 minutes to 3 hours depending on location and time of day.


Plan on crossing at Champlain at this point in time. Been across the border a bunch of times and it is much worse going south then north out west. They seem more interested in the number of added pages and the hundreds of stamps in my passport then anything else.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

ember said:


> I'm not sure if it's on Rte 11 or Rte 3, but there is a place in Malone where you can see the ships in the St. Lawrence Seaway and it looks like the ship is just going through the farm fields, becuase you can't see the water. It's kinda neat IMHO, but I'm easily amused!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then you need to plan on us stopping by. It may be on the way south at the end of our visit but we will stop in for sure.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I live about 10 minutes off the turnpike near Cleveland. The turnpike is all good road from Chicago to Buffalo. If you need a place
to stop along this route let me know and you can driveway camp at our house or I can suggest a few nice campgrounds along the way.

Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Fanatical1 said:


> I live about 10 minutes off the turnpike near Cleveland. The turnpike is all good road from Chicago to Buffalo. If you need a place
> to stop along this route let me know and you can driveway camp at our house or I can suggest a few nice campgrounds along the way.
> 
> Mark


Sounds good. The local information is great and just what I am looking for. Can't commit on the overnight stop as we have not mapped out the stop points yet. Thanks for the offer and we will let everyone know the route once it is set.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> I'm not sure if it's on Rte 11 or Rte 3, but there is a place in Malone where you can see the ships in the St. Lawrence Seaway and it looks like the ship is just going through the farm fields, becuase you can't see the water. It's kinda neat IMHO, but I'm easily amused!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then you need to plan on us stopping by. It may be on the way south at the end of our visit but we will stop in for sure.
[/quote]

That is great!! Let us know the date, and we will plan to be here!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

T-minus 1 week to launch.

We are currently camping on Priest Lake in northern Idaho, will restock everything on Monday and Tuesday then hit the road on Friday. The original plan was one night at Mount Rushmore (more of a stop over really) now it has been expanded to 2 nights. Will spend Sunday night somewhere in Eastern South Dakota, Monday night looks to be somewhere around Cleveland. Then getting to Quebec late on Tuesday.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

When do you head home from Quebec, Andy? Might I suggest a drop down (due South) thru NH on the way???? You just can't come all this way and (1) not see the Atlantic Ocean and (2) not stop to say 'hi' (oh yeah ... we're more than happy to come meet you somewhere OR you can come (& camp, if time allows) at Wolfwood. We are in northern maine over the July 4th weekend, but home the rest of July. Just let us know. (btw, the journey from Wolfwood to Erie, PA is an easy - and pretty direct - 10hrs)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> When do you head home from Quebec, Andy? Might I suggest a drop down (due South) thru NH on the way???? You just can't come all this way and (1) not see the Atlantic Ocean and (2) not stop to say 'hi' (oh yeah ... we're more than happy to come meet you somewhere OR you can come (& camp, if time allows) at Wolfwood. We are in northern maine over the July 4th weekend, but home the rest of July. Just let us know. (btw, the journey from Wolfwood to Erie, PA is an easy - and pretty direct - 10hrs)


We may be able to work it out, where in Southern NH is Wolfwood??


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> When do you head home from Quebec, Andy? Might I suggest a drop down (due South) thru NH on the way???? You just can't come all this way and (1) not see the Atlantic Ocean and (2) not stop to say 'hi' (oh yeah ... we're more than happy to come meet you somewhere OR you can come (& camp, if time allows) at Wolfwood. We are in northern maine over the July 4th weekend, but home the rest of July. Just let us know. (btw, the journey from Wolfwood to Erie, PA is an easy - and pretty direct - 10hrs)


We may be able to work it out, where in Southern NH is Wolfwood??[/quote]

Almost (but not quite) as far southeast as you can go and still be in NH. The town is Fremont - at the intersection of Rte 101 (east/west) and Rte 125 (north/south), 1/2 way between Manchester and Portsmouth.

Tellya' what - you come to Wolfwood and we'll have the 1st OB.BBQ in your honor!


----------

